

The computer, monitor and desk merge in BendDesk  - edw519
http://www.gizmag.com/benddesk-multitouch-vertical-horizontal-curve-display/17110/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Earlier submission, same story, different source, some comments already:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1957424>

